# Post/Pre-work out food



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Nov 30, 2016)

hello brothers and ladies.
I would like to start a thread on pre and post-workout Foods. I hear a lot of things, and I would like to get a lot of input from other bodybuilders.
Pre-workout is the hardest for me I try to eat a banana but most the time I don't like to eat too much before I go into the gym because I'm told not to, however after workouts I love eating cottage cheese, peanut butter, anything I can find with protein in it. I don't stock up on calories enough before I go into the gym, that's what I slack on. But I'd like to hear experience on other people's personal experience. Thanks


----------



## conan (Nov 30, 2016)

I think this really depends on your goals and what you're trying to achieve.


----------



## bigdog (Nov 30, 2016)

I eat 6 eggs, 3 strips of turkey bacon and half a cup of oatmeal pre and 4 eggs and 2 slices of wheat toast post... just what works for me..


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 30, 2016)

Honestly just a peanut butter sandwich with coffee pre and 5 whole eggs 1 cup oatmeal and my shake post. 1 scoop whey, 2 cups of milk, half cup dry oats, couple spoons of peanut butter, creatine and beta


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 30, 2016)

Just eat dude. Doesn't matter when.


----------



## DF (Dec 1, 2016)

bigdog said:


> I eat 6 eggs, 3 strips of turkey bacon and half a cup of oatmeal pre and 4 eggs and 2 slices of wheat toast post... just what works for me..



Turkey bacon!???? You are dead to me!


----------



## DF (Dec 1, 2016)

I feel better eating light before the gym.  A couple pieces of fruit works well for me.  Anything goes post workout.


----------



## IHI (Dec 1, 2016)

My 4am pre-workout, for me a must have after sleeping/fasting because my gut is angry hungry for something and I need the energy
1/2 cup oats I preblend into powder/dust
big ole scoop of whey
banana
big spoonful of peanut butter
lil chocolate syrup to add better taste
cold water

Sometimes I'll drop a few caffine pills other times I'll add some preworkout to the above mix. then 15 minutes on elliptical to get blood pumping after chugging breakfast mix, and weight lifting time.

Post- whatever I can grab prior to rushing off to work, but I "TRY" to always have my breakfast muffin on hand as my "out the door" breakfast
BIG muffin tin- only 6 muffin holes
pack down some hashbrowns on bottom (the frozen kind that are thawed out)
Add some shredded chedda cheese over the hashbrown base
Pre brown Italian turkey breakfast sausage and then add that on top of the hashbrown/cheese layer
Then I'll mix up 12 eggs, each muffin spot will hold 2 eggs




Would love to add some peppers and mushrooms to the mix, but rest of family (kids) love these little bastards too but hate peppers/mushrooms

Then just cut them in half top to bottom, lay on plate, nuke for 1 minute, and eat. They also freeze well so you can make a bunch ahead of time


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 1, 2016)

IHI said:


> My 4am pre-workout, for me a must have after sleeping/fasting because my gut is angry hungry for something and I need the energy
> 1/2 cup oats I preblend into powder/dust
> big ole scoop of whey
> banana
> ...



My wife makes something very similar to these in the 12 muffin size, eggs, cottage cheese,  ham or ground beef, little bit of cheese.  I scarf em down during the day between cases in the OR.


----------



## IHI (Dec 1, 2016)

When guy at work told me about them, I immediately thought breakfast casorole like we always make on hunting trips since it's 3asy for everybody to grab and eat. Muffin package really makes them convenient. Never bothered running the numbers, they just taste too good


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 1, 2016)

Those Little egg muffins look tasty.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 1, 2016)

I train about two hours after I wake up so I eat pancakes with a huge glass of milk or a huge bowl of cereal. Been doing it for years


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 1, 2016)

Love that cereal, I try to stay away from the ones with a lot of sugar in them, but I don't always succeed


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 1, 2016)

So I'm positive that eggs are crucial to muscle gain, but I'm surprised I didn't hear cottage cheese more I try to eat that every night and after workouts.
I just didn't realize how much eggs everyone eats I guess I need to start eating more from some of the replies you guys gave me


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 1, 2016)

just drink liquid egg whites and eat oatmeal.


----------



## bigdog (Dec 1, 2016)

df said:


> turkey bacon!???? You are dead to me!


dammit df!! Im trying for a different type of gainz than you are! Lmao


----------



## IHI (Dec 1, 2016)

SkinnyAssShotgun said:


> So I'm positive that eggs are crucial to muscle gain, but I'm surprised I didn't hear cottage cheese more I try to eat that every night and after workouts.
> I just didn't realize how much eggs everyone eats I guess I need to start eating more from some of the replies you guys gave me



Nature's little, neatly packed amino acid. If your doing large numbers per sitting, remove some of the yolks. So if I'm eating 6-8 eggs for breakfast, I'll only keep 2 yolks because, well, I dunno. Just doesn't seem American to eat only egg whites


----------



## TrickWilliams (Dec 1, 2016)

SkinnyAssShotgun said:


> So I'm positive that eggs are crucial to muscle gain, but I'm surprised I didn't hear cottage cheese more I try to eat that every night and after workouts.
> I just didn't realize how much eggs everyone eats I guess I need to start eating more from some of the replies you guys gave me



Personally I cant even choke down cottage cheese. One of the nastiest things on the planet.


----------



## IHI (Dec 1, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> Personally I cant even choke down cottage cheese. One of the nastiest things on the planet.



Whaaaat??!! It's just spoiled milk lol

I don't mind it, go thru a tub every 3 days. I like to throw them into a late night whey shake snack, gives it a different flavor kick and texture. Just had a big helping 1st break with peaches cut up and mixed with it.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Dec 1, 2016)

IHI said:


> Whaaaat??!! It's just spoiled milk lol
> 
> I don't mind it, go thru a tub every 3 days. I like to throw them into a late night whey shake snack, gives it a different flavor kick and texture. Just had a big helping 1st break with peaches cut up and mixed with it.



I love milk. Drink half a gallon a day. Cant stand cottage cheese. I dont like cheese. Alone at least, if its on somthing I'll eat it.

I see a lot of people doing that to their peaches! Why ruin perfectly good peaches with crap like that?!


----------



## IHI (Dec 1, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> I love milk. Drink half a gallon a day. Cant stand cottage cheese. I dont like cheese. Alone at least, if its on somthing I'll eat it.
> 
> I see a lot of people doing that to their peaches! Why ruin perfectly good peaches with crap like that?!



Because....Murica


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 2, 2016)

What I like....

Preworkout

1/4 pound chicken 1/4 pound brisket cup of mac & cheese cup of bbq beans 4 slices of soft wheat bread washed down with around 24oz's of rootbeer.

Postworkout

In & Out Burger double double animal style fries and chocolate shake.


----------



## Georgia (Dec 7, 2016)

I try to eat an apple/banana or a scoop of PB before I work out (along with a scoop of pre-workout hehe).

Post workout I make a bee line for Panda Express and get the plate (two entrees) with both entrees being grilled chicken and either brown rice or steamed veggies. About 60-70+ grams of protein...I eat it every single day. I love it. Just eat (modified by your goals of course)


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 7, 2016)

SkinnyAssShotgun said:


> hello brothers and ladies.
> I would like to start a thread on pre and post-workout Foods. I hear a lot of things, and I would like to get a lot of input from other bodybuilders.
> Pre-workout is the hardest for me I try to eat a banana but most the time I don't like to eat too much before I go into the gym because I'm told not to, however after workouts I love eating cottage cheese, peanut butter, anything I can find with protein in it. I don't stock up on calories enough before I go into the gym, that's what I slack on. But I'd like to hear experience on other people's personal experience. Thanks



I don't eat pre-workout. I like to train fasted, I also find it sometimes makes it hard to train with a full belly.

Post-workout I usually get in a carb fix, to replenish those glycogen stores and to take advantages of my engine burning all hot at that time.


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 7, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> What I like....
> 
> Preworkout
> 
> ...



Hahahhaha! #fatty!


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 8, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> Personally I cant even choke down cottage cheese. One of the nastiest things on the planet.



View attachment 3491


I use this on cottage cheese along with black pepper.  Makes it more palatable.


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 8, 2016)

Man that looks good never thought of the muffin pan idea thanks.  I'm gonnna try it


----------



## So1970 (Dec 8, 2016)

I work 6 hrs on 6 off so I eat all the time. Fruit before a workout eggs after. Then peanut butter,meat , anything with protein the other 6 meals.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 8, 2016)

No reason to train on a full belly. Pre workout meal should be an hour to two hours before u train. Don't eat a full course meal then go squat til u throw up. Lol


----------



## So1970 (Dec 8, 2016)

IHI said:


> Nature's little, neatly packed amino acid. If your doing large numbers per sitting, remove some of the yolks. So if I'm eating 6-8 eggs for breakfast, I'll only keep 2 yolks because, well, I dunno. Just doesn't seem American to eat only egg whites



Love unborn baby chicken


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 9, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> What I like....
> 
> Preworkout
> 
> ...



Moved to Washington about a year and a half ago, can you believe they have no In and Outs here!


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Dec 9, 2016)

Preworkout I usually eat two cups of oatmeal with two scoops of protein mixed in....or two scoops of oatmeal and I'll straight up drink two cups of eggs whites. Sometimes I'll do 6 eggs cooked as well. 

Post workout I usually eat whatever at the moment but I always make sure I get protein etc in. If it's after legs I'll eat a damn pizza lol.


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Dec 9, 2016)

Oh yeah...I also throw in a honeycrisp apple usually after the meal while I'm in the car driving. Then my preworkout etc. I can't train on an empty stomach.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 10, 2016)

I find it hard to train on an empty stomach but it's also worse if I eat too much I like a light snack.
Thanks for the advice I got some ideas out of some of the comments but I'd like to try out.
I like oatmeal are small protein shake before I workout.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 10, 2016)

That cupcake pan muffin ideas ****ing awesome!


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 11, 2016)

Them egg muffin things gave me a chub. Im going to go buy a muffin pan after my kids wrestling meet. I gotta try those. 

Im with my nizzle dizzle on pre workout. I feel a zillion times better training fasted. I have so much more energy and just feel better all around. 

Post workout dosnt have any specific plan outside as little fat as possible. Tons of carbs and protein PWO and im good.


----------



## NoGainz (Jan 10, 2017)

I don't eat sht before I work out. I wake up, drink my preworkout on an empty stomach (so it kicks in super fast), workout, then eat a 1,000+ calorie meal. That's what works the best for me.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 14, 2017)

Today's buchwheat kasha with peas and two eggs..


----------



## BrutesorGods (Jul 14, 2017)

First thing in the morning: (shake) rice milk, banana, strawberries, unflavored whey, unflavored preworkout
<gym >
When I get home: (shake) rice milk, banana, blueberries, chocolate whey, almond butter
<work >
1 hr later: 4 eggs, mushrooms, onions, green peppers, bacon or sausage scramble that the wife whips up for me


----------



## Genuineraws (Jul 19, 2017)

3 eggs and some bread and fruits and a cup of milk


----------

